# Chasing A Recipe For Speights Nz Beer From Down South



## micka (28/5/07)

Hi guys I am trying to track down a recipe for speights.
If anyone can help me out the would be great

Cheers
Micka :beerbang:


----------



## enoch (28/5/07)

Which one? They have quite a few.
http://www.speights.co.nz/Great-Beers/Speight-s-Range.aspx


----------



## micka (29/5/07)

enoch said:


> Which one? They have quite a few.
> http://www.speights.co.nz/Great-Beers/Speight-s-Range.aspx


The gold medal ale is the one im after
Cheers
Micka


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/07)

micka said:


> Hi guys I am trying to track down a recipe for speights.
> If anyone can help me out the would be great
> 
> Cheers
> Micka :beerbang:


speights old dark 5 malt is best. Theres a thread under K&K re speights. Speights thread on old Dark 5 malt


----------



## Lady B (1/8/07)

I'm interested in a recipe for Speights Gold Medal too, so thought I'd revive this thread and see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Mitchell (21/5/09)

Bump. 

Also on the lookout for an Speight's Gold Medal Ale clone (AG).

All I can find are some general style guidelines for NZ draught beer posted by by reviled recently:
Thread


> Ingredients: Typically made with a Pils base and coloured with roasted malt, chocolate or dark crystal. May include small amounts of caramel malt and adjuncts such as sugar. New Zealand hops. Usually made with attenuative lager yeast.



Someone on here must have tried to knock one of these out?


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

do a search for speights and i think you'll find some info and maybe a recipe for speights gold. in all honesty. i make better beer than speights now so i moved on. but by all means find a recipe, try it, then build on it making it better.


----------



## PostModern (21/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> do a search for speights and i think you'll find some info and maybe a recipe for speights gold. in all honesty. i make better beer than speights now so i moved on. but by all means find a recipe, try it, then build on it making it better.



+1 to this.

I drank a fair bit of Speights Gold Medal in my two weeks in NZ (hell, for A$5 a sixer it was cheaper than soft drink). I liked it much more than our megaswill and it was leagues ahead of Tui, Red Lion and such, but not a ground breaker by anyone's standards.

I estimate it has Pils Malt, touch of light crystal (maybe?) and about 12IBU of a neutral hop, maybe even isohop with nothing late.


----------



## Mitchell (21/5/09)

PostModern said:


> I estimate it has Pils Malt, touch of light crystal (maybe?) and about 12IBU of a neutral hop, maybe even isohop with nothing late.


Yes I'd guess something similar but was expecting I would find a recipe on here or the net somewhere... But my search turned up nothing. Clearly not the best drop on the planet but I expected someone would have tried it for nostelgic reasons.


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

if its for nostelgic reasons then go right ahead. wasnt trying to put you off making it. +1 for pils, ultra light crystal and 12IBU.


----------

